# Shifting like a Slushie



## Death Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

Sup guys. I recently had my pilot bearing go out a few months ago and had the dealer replace it (bad idea I know). Everything is fine and dandy until recently. I'm hearing a rattling from the right rear so I replace my crappy stock half shafts with a Stage 2 set from GForce. Noticed the seal on my driveshaft is leaking oil onto my exhaust. My diff bolt was loose too (literally grabbed it with my finger and spun it). So I tightened that but didnt mess with the driveshaft. Now my shifter feels like crap. I would compare it to the feel of a loose woman. Now the car drives ok but I like to have my shifter tight. I don't know if the transmission if mucking up or what. 

I'm sorry this was all over the place but I'm losing my mind. 

Mods: Monster Stage 3 clutch and flywheel, B&M shifter, GForce Stage 2 anti wheel hop shafts, BMR drag bags, Kooks headers, Corsa Sport exhaust, SLP underdrive pulley, K&N intake, LG Motorsports G5X3 cam with Comp Cam accessories.

I want to bullet-proof my drivetrain. :shutme


----------

